# A lighthearted look at some recent passings...



## bcfishman (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## dpeart (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## alblancher (Oct 13, 2011)

It took while to figure out who he was.  HeHe


----------



## scooper (Oct 13, 2011)

Without bacon, I am nothing!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 14, 2011)

I love bacon as an adult...













....as a child







and even as a baby.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that's some good looking bacon Sqwib!

I'll have a bite of that!


----------



## michael ark (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## jc1947 (Oct 14, 2011)

*How much a lb is that bacon?????*


----------



## miamirick (Oct 14, 2011)

SQUIB i've been waiting for a perfect chance to post this picture,   it fits perfectly with your girls







GOD BLESS BACON!


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2011)

What they said.


----------



## mco (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## sound1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn, I'm hungry


----------

